

Software engineering manager interview questions - smicha

software engineering manager interview questions - any suggestions
======
ricardobeat
You might want to post this as an Ask HN: story, and provide some more info on
what you're looking after, to get useful responses.

------
macford
Agree with ricardobeat, but if I am a manager myself, I imagine I would ask
for a question like have you ever made any software? Open-source or
commercial. Or any experience in developing any open software.

